# Cable release (stupidity) for 5D mk1...



## bisonheed (Jan 24, 2012)

Apologies for such a daft question, got given a new RS60-E3 and wondered if I need an adapter to use it on the mk1?? Does it even work on this? Never really done any long exposure stuff and was really excited to get it but I think I'm being an idiot. Cheers


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 24, 2012)

Does not seem to work on 5D1, neither Amazon's nor B&H's list of compatible cams does list the 5D1.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/70561-REG/Canon_2469A002_RS_60E3_Remote_Switch.html
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Remote-Switch-RS60-E3/dp/B00004WCID

Most probably no adapters available...


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 24, 2012)

Google is your friend.

Your release fits: Compatible with G10, G11, G12, EOS Digital Rebel series, 60D, Elan II/IIE, Elan 7/7E, Rebel Ti /2000/G/GII/X/XS, IX/IX Lite

You need the RS-80N3.

Not sure I have seen "adapters" for these, though the release I use for Calumet sells the release and the cable separately, so if your many camera has different connections, you just buy other cables.

I would list your RS60 on Amazon and pick up the RS80 or look at the Calumet solution perhaps. There are a lot of cheaper shutter releases as well, so you may be able to sell the Canon, get an Opteka or something similar and come out a few bucks ahead


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 24, 2012)

bisonheed said:


> Apologies for such a daft question, got given a new RS60-E3 and wondered if I need an adapter to use it on the mk1?? Does it even work on this? Never really done any long exposure stuff and was really excited to get it but I think I'm being an idiot. Cheers


I believe Rs60-e3 is meant for 350D and the like. 

I have a classic 5D and use a generic Hahnel cable release similar to the Canon Rs80n3 ( which is suitable for use with 5D).


----------



## bisonheed (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, thanks guys. I now realise that its not gonna work - darn. I'll check out the Hahnel cable mentioned.

Cheers


----------



## bycostello (Jan 27, 2012)

I got the china copy from ebay.. works really well and the amount i use it being a fraction of the manufacturer price a very good thing...


----------



## KurtStevens (Jan 27, 2012)

I happen to have a Canon release I bought. Friend bought me some knockoff intervolimiter for a present and now I have two releases. Just as easy to use the timer release as it is the first one, and I don't need two. Let me know! It's crucial to have let me tell you.


----------

